# Simulador de Circuitos a alta frecuencia 20MHz



## jose_coldi (Feb 28, 2008)

Saludos

Estoy ensamblando un probador de cristales osciladores, pero antes de hacer el montaje en una baquelita, quiero hacer la simulacion en una pc, pero el problema es que no encuentro un simulador que trabaje con altas frecuencias (20 Mhz). me podrian ayudar por favor reconmendandome un simulador con que pueda trabajar. ES URGENTE gracias.


----------



## F &amp; FT (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola, un poco tarde la respuesta jeje.
 Un Simulador que es muy completo y se comporta muy bien a altas frecuencia es el MicroCap, puedes bajar una versión de prueba totalmente funcional de la pagina, la única limitación es a 50 componentes, pero si creas un macro con los componentes y luego lo llamas al macro al circuito, virtualmente no tiene limitaciones. A este soft lo he probado y responde muy bien para circuitos de alta frecuencia como es el FM, hasta los 100 MHz.
 Otros que me han indicado que andan bien, pero personalmente no lo he probado son el Protel (mejor Altium) y el Orcad.

Saludos.


----------

